# Problem With Date On Vostok.



## mark_n (Jan 16, 2007)

I seem to be having a problem with the date on my Vostok Amphibia. The date does not change properly. I half changes. If I rewind it and wind it forward again it is fine. What could be wrong? Could it be that the screw winder is too tight?

Thanks

Mark.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I have an amphibis where the hour hand wont go past 12 either backward or forward









Problems like yours sould like it could be a loose cannon pinnion.


----------

